# Just a quick question



## nasune (Dec 14, 2009)

Can anyone tell me which the Tick episode was the 'spoon' episode? 
I really want to see that one again but I do not know which episode it is (by the way it is quite fun getting behind unsuspecting people and yelling 'Spoon!' at them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 14, 2009)

I came in here expecting to tell you to just google it, however although some googling did reveal it might be Episode 2 "The Tick vs Arthur's Bank Account", I honestly can't say haven't seen it in so long, also wikipedia apparently doesn't have an episode listing set up and imdb/tv.com are worthless on the matter.


----------

